# Tattoo after Interview.



## RCollins04 (29 Mar 2011)

Hi everyone. My first interview/medical was done around 6 months ago. A few days ago I received a call with an offer and a swear in date of April 12 with a BMQ of April 23.

In between that time around 2 months ago I got a tattoo done on the upper inside of my forearm. It is not that big, probably an inch and and a half Height and Width.

It is not offensive and therefore I know that it will be accepted as I have read the CF tattoo policy.

My question is, should I go to my recruiter tomorrow and tell them of this. Will it hold any bearing or screw anything up for my process?

I would never lie to them, but what would happen if I showed up to basic with this tattoo. Would they know it is not a recorded tattoo on my file, or would they even care about it?

Keep in mind. It is a sun with an Egyptian Anhk (no colours) inside of it. It is completely appropriate and would have no problems passing inspection. 

Any advice would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Sizzle709 (29 Mar 2011)

My Recruiter notified me as long as it isnt above the collarbone line,  and not offensive or slanderess then that it would be okay. Let them know if it is really on your mind and bothering you but I would not worry about it.


----------



## George89 (29 Mar 2011)

Is the CF tattoo policy different for MPs?


----------



## TN2IC (29 Mar 2011)

George89 said:
			
		

> Is the CF tattoo policy different for MPs?


No, it applies to all CF members. Regardless of what trade.


TN2IC


----------



## IsraelC (30 Mar 2011)

There probably would have been more prudent places to put it rather than on your forearm..


----------



## CombatDoc (30 Mar 2011)

It doesn't sound like your tattoo is a problem and probably doesn't merit mention.  Since you didn't get a tattoo like some recruits and put the CF "snowflake" on your forearm, which is an indelible mark of a newbie, you should be fine.  Good luck with the rest of your application process.


----------



## ArmyRick (30 Mar 2011)

Or even worse. We had a PAT soldier, who upon arrival at Meaford and prior to starting his DP1 course, got "VRI" and "Pro Patria" tattoos on his forearms.

This winner didn't even start a DP1 infantry course (let alone earn his RCR cap badge) because he was constantly AWOL. He was thrown out on a 5F and now is a permanent phony.


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2011)

The only worries would be getting hepatitis and realizing you didn't really like it.

MM


----------



## Journeyman (30 Mar 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> The only worries would be getting hepatitis and realizing you didn't really like it.


  ??? Who wouldn't like hepatitis?


----------



## medicineman (30 Mar 2011)

True JM - you could always pass it to whoever you don't like...of course the way of doing that may not be too tasteful...

MM


----------



## Mtl432 (30 Mar 2011)

There are better ways to get hepetitis. lol


----------

